# Muay Thai Advice For Beginners



## Ryeangle (Mar 10, 2020)

Hi guys, I've recently started training in muay thai, finishing my forth lesson tonight, and have been going twice a week to beginner classes that teach you the basics of the sport. Im not really looking to compete or even spar at the moment but wanted to take up muay thai to improve both my fitness and self confidence.

I've never been in a fight in my life, infact I dont think I've even taken a punch from anyone properly before starting these classes and I think that's another huge factor as to why I wanted to train in a sport like this. I want to test myself and see what I'm made of.

My brother and dad are both your typical manly blokes who are down for a scrap and confident in themselves whereas I've always been the chilled out let's talk it out kind of guy which is why I guess I've never been in a situation where I've needed to defend myself, but at the same time I'd like to know I could if ever i needed to. 

(Sorry for all this personal stuff haha, just trying to paint the picture for you here)

Anyway, as I mentioned at the start I've really been enjoying the classes and come home everytime feeling super confident and buzzed, just wishing I could do more. I even feel proud about the bruising on my elbows and shins, wearing them like trophies after an hour doing pad work, knowing I've worked myself hard.

I've been going to these classes with my brother who is also a beginner to the sport, however tonight he couldnt make it. I was nervous to go on my own but I thought I've just got to do it, so I did, and got partnered up with someone who has been training in muay thai for about 2 years.

Straight away I noticed the difference training with someone who was experienced as the intensity of the training was multiplied which was great and pushed me more than usual. However, as we were training trips, which I've never done before, he took me out a little faster than expected which resulted in me catching some serious air time and landing flat on my back, taking the breath right outta me.

In all fairness my training partner was dead on, he sat me up and explained that I was winded and just told me to breathe. After a couple of horrendous minutes I got my breath back and continued to train for the next 30 minutes of the class but for some reason what happened tonight has just made me feel a bit weird.

I love the sport and cant wait to get back on Thursday, I know it's a rough game and I know I'm gonna get hurt from time to time, but I dunno, I just feel a bit disheartened. I cant put it into words how I'm feeling and what my issue is which I guess is why I'm writing this post.

I think really I'm just looking for any kind of advice to help me suck it up and move on and any other kind of advice that will help me on this journey. Also if anyone else has a similar story to me and how they mentally got past these hurdles would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 10, 2020)

You are gonna be fine.  Keep at it.  What happened is not unusual.  Don’t let it get into your head and dampen your passion.  

Welcome to the martial arts.  We all find our own path within it somewhere.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 10, 2020)

I wanted to mention: what happened to you is that you got a glimpse of the training at a higher level, that you are not yet ready for.  That’s ok, nothing wrong with it.  Keep at it, work hard, you will get there and you will go beyond it.
Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Ryeangle (Mar 11, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> I wanted to mention: what happened to you is that you got a glimpse of the training at a higher level, that you are not yet ready for.  That’s ok, nothing wrong with it.  Keep at it, work hard, you will get there and you will go beyond it.
> Enjoy the ride.



Thanks man, really appreciate it. I feel better about it today, think I was just overthinking it a little bit yesterday. I'm just looking forward to getting back in the gym tomorrow and continuing my training!


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 11, 2020)

Ryeangle said:


> I've always been the chilled out let's talk it out kind of guy which is why I guess I've never been in a situation where I've needed to defend myself,




Very much the best way to be!



Ryeangle said:


> I dunno, I just feel a bit disheartened. I cant put it into words how I'm feeling and what my issue is which I guess is why I'm writing this post.
> 
> I think really I'm just looking for any kind of advice to help me suck it up and move on and any other kind of advice that will help me on this journey. Also if anyone else has a similar story to me and how they mentally got past these hurdles would be great.




Please don't feel bad, it really does happen to all of us!  You are a beginner, your partner wasn't, however you will be at the same stage soon enough, as him if you stick at. Training with another beginner can make you feel that you are doing a little better than you are and when it comes to training with a more experienced person you realise that while you are learning there's a way to go yet. Don't let it take your confidence away, build on it. You've had a very good lesson from this so you are up in experience already! We always say try to train with the highest ranked person in class you can, they have the most control and experience and while you end up 'losing' in sparring etc you really do learn thoroughly and be so much better. By the way you are more liable to be hurt by beginners lol than anyone else.

What you know now is that you can be put on the deck, *recover and* *carry on training*, I bet you also now know how you ended up on the floor, so a valuable lesson, you also didn't have a tantrum ( I have had students who have  the 'you can't do that to me kind ) so you have a great attitude. All in all you had a good lesson, well done you! Keep it up and you will be that student with two years experience picking up the new student and you'll do it with understanding. Keep letting us now how you are getting on and welcome to MT


----------



## Ryeangle (Mar 11, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> Very much the best way to be!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for your response, it means alot. Just reading what you've said has made me feel tons better about the whole situation and even more inspired to get back into the gym.

What you've said is what I've been trying to tell myself to be honest, especially the part about recovering and getting back to the grind. For me that was the biggest part, I can get dropped and still get up and carry on with a positive attitude and willingness to learn and improve.

I think I just doubt myself alot sometimes, which probably stems from other things, but after having a few good lessons, when this happened, I felt like I was back to square one, which I know deep down isn't the case. If anything in reality I've learned more from this one lesson than my previous 3!

Thanks again for taking the time to reply, means alot. And I'll be sure to keep you posted on how I'm getting on!


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 11, 2020)

Ryeangle said:


> Thanks so much for your response, it means alot. Just reading what you've said has made me feel tons better about the whole situation and even more inspired to get back into the gym.
> 
> What you've said is what I've been trying to tell myself to be honest, especially the part about recovering and getting back to the grind. For me that was the biggest part, I can get dropped and still get up and carry on with a positive attitude and willingness to learn and improve.
> 
> ...




I've been doing martial arts for decades and can still end up flat on the floor lol, I went to do a kick, leaned slightly off and went down like a sack of spuds, I couldn't get up for a while though was laughing too much.  I also do a lot of horse riding and still come off, we all do, you can't call your self a horse rider if you don't come off a few times, same with martial arts, get knocked down seven times, get up eight times! If you feel yourself going down to the floor see if you can move your head to look at where your belt would be, saves landing on your neck. If you can get someone to show you how to land Judo style ( I won't say breakfall properly, it's hard as an adult) it's very useful, not just for martial arts but walking on ice and mud lol.


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 11, 2020)

Ryeangle said:


> Hi guys, I've recently started training in muay thai, finishing my forth lesson tonight, and have been going twice a week to beginner classes that teach you the basics of the sport. Im not really looking to compete or even spar at the moment but wanted to take up muay thai to improve both my fitness and self confidence.
> 
> I've never been in a fight in my life, infact I dont think I've even taken a punch from anyone properly before starting these classes and I think that's another huge factor as to why I wanted to train in a sport like this. I want to test myself and see what I'm made of.
> 
> ...



First, welcome to Martial Talk. I hope you stick around.

I Love reading stories like yours. It is full of passion, newness, and that thirst for the unknown. Truly what the journey is all about. 
It sounds like you have a great attitude and outlook so enjoy the ride and grab all you can from each class, no matter who you pair up with. 

As far as stories, we have all had similar experiences. The reality is you should also have them again and again as many times as possible. It is how we grow and learn our craft. Good times.


----------



## Ryeangle (Mar 11, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> I've been doing martial arts for decades and can still end up flat on the floor lol, I went to do a kick, leaned slightly off and went down like a sack of spuds, I couldn't get up for a while though was laughing too much.  I also do a lot of horse riding and still come off, we all do, you can't call your self a horse rider if you don't come off a few times, same with martial arts, get knocked down seven times, get up eight times! If you feel yourself going down to the floor see if you can move your head to look at where your belt would be, saves landing on your neck. If you can get someone to show you how to land Judo style ( I won't say breakfall properly, it's hard as an adult) it's very useful, not just for martial arts but walking on ice and mud lol.



It's good to know it's not just me then haha! The thing is if it happens again, I now know what to expect. Like I said in my first post I've never been in a physical fight in my life, so having someone drop me like that and getting winded at the same time was quite a shock to the system but now I know what it feels like, and look...I'm still alive right?

I'll definitely have to look into these Judo lands though. I felt myself flying all over the place after each trip haha!


----------



## Ryeangle (Mar 11, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> First, welcome to Martial Talk. I hope you stick around.
> 
> I Love reading stories like yours. It is full of passion, newness, and that thirst for the unknown. Truly what the journey is all about.
> It sounds like you have a great attitude and outlook so enjoy the ride and grab all you can from each class, no matter who you pair up with.
> ...



Thanks man, appreciate the reply. It's crazy because I felt a little silly posting on here at first but it's hard to talk about stuff like this with friends and family who haven't ever experienced similar situations, but I'm so glad I did. You guys are like my own personal martial arts therapists haha, really appreciate it.

I think I just need to avoid overthinking and instead soak up everything, good and bad, and put it all back into my training.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 11, 2020)

Ryeangle said:


> You guys are like my own personal martial arts therapists haha, really appreciate it.




This is because most of us are as mad as a box of chocolate frogs! 

Ok, so that's only me then!


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 11, 2020)

Ryeangle said:


> Thanks man, really appreciate it. I feel better about it today, think I was just overthinking it a little bit yesterday. I'm just looking forward to getting back in the gym tomorrow and continuing my training!


It can be a bit of a shock the first time, and the first few times, that it happens.  But you do need to experience that and be able to become comfortable with it and not fear it.  So it should happen a lot, as you train. If your instructors and classmates are supportive of each other and create a positive environment, then you can really grow and develop some very close friendships in this process.


----------



## Ryeangle (Mar 11, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> It can be a bit of a shock the first time, and the first few times, that it happens.  But you do need to experience that and be able to become comfortable with it and not fear it.  So it should happen a lot, as you train. If your instructors and classmates are supportive of each other and create a positive environment, then you can really grow and develop some very close friendships in this process.



Yeah I agree. If you'd told me yesterday that that was going to happen last night I'd have been well nervous, but if you told me its gonna happen again tonight, I'd be ready for it. Not gonna say I'd enjoy it haha, but I'd definitely be ready for it and 100% more aware during practice.

I'd like to think I'll make some friends there. That was another reason I wanted to join. I train at home alot doing light weights and try to run multiple times a week, but it's easy to plateau when training alone. Whereas I know training with people at my gym that are far more experienced will push me harder and like you said, hopefully lead to some friendships too.


----------



## Ryeangle (Mar 11, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> This is because most of us are as mad as a box of chocolate frogs!
> 
> Ok, so that's only me then!



Hahaha, best way to be!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 11, 2020)

You got all the advice you need, IMO, and I don't have much to add there. Just wanted to say welcome to the sport, and keep at it!

Also feel free to stick around this forum if you find yourself wanting to talk MA in your spare time.


----------



## Ryeangle (Mar 11, 2020)

kempodisciple said:


> You got all the advice you need, IMO, and I don't have much to add there. Just wanted to say welcome to the sport, and keep at it!
> 
> Also feel free to stick around this forum if you find yourself wanting to talk MA in your spare time.



Thanks, appreciate the reply. Everyones been really welcoming and helpful, I'll definitely stick around. Good to have a place where I can talk to people with experience in martial arts.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 11, 2020)

You got put on the floor and got winded....**** happens. Real training isn't like the karate kid where you do a few weeks then you're an expert.this won't be the last time you get discouraged especially if you start sparring. If you're not looking to compete don't even worry about how you compare to others. Just go in train do your thing get better then once the sessions done move on. Don't spend hours after breaking down every little scenario that happened you'll drive yourself mad and you'll get so anxious on performing well you'll lose the enjoyment. Just go in do your best and the results will come. Everyone's different maybe you'll get good really fast maybe it'll take you longer. There's no right or wrong way to do this stuff. If you want to never spar and just hit pads and do drills and bag work that's fine because that's what you are after. If you want to fight and spar all that that's fine to.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 11, 2020)

Welcome to the forum mate . Yeah the other guys have given great words of insight already. Training is a process, and if you have the perspective that even falling, getting hit, stuffing up is part of training itself, you can only grow .

I totally get the feeling of being disheartened by it... I remember one training session years ago, it was a really tough one, and I reached that point where I almost passed out, vision was fuzzy, nausea, and I had to lay down. I remember feeling so upset that I couldn't continue. But later after reflection, the fact that I had the grit and perseverance to push myself to THAT level showed just an immense strength I had within me. There was literally no failure in any sense, but great fortitude that I saw I had. And after I rested a bit I jumped back in there and continued, and finished the session. I mean that's also amazing that I could even do that. Double whammy of what I learned about myself that day!

It's certainly not a step back in any way at all, but a step forward in your training, as you've reached an uncomfortable place, and knowing what that feels like and even embracing it is key. Learning how to posture yourself in those uncomfortable moments determines how much you grow. But being disheartened too is a part of training, learning and asking why you're feeling disheartened is revealing too.

Welcome again, hope you stick around mate I love your energy and enthusiasm


----------



## drop bear (Mar 12, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> . If you can get someone to show you how to land Judo style ( I won't say breakfall properly, it's hard as an adult) it's very useful, not just for martial arts but walking on ice and mud lol.



Doing Judo will help out his Muai Thai in a lot of different ways. From maintaining good structure to timing sweeps to obviously good breakfall. It is probably worth dping all of it if he is going to supplement his training.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 12, 2020)

drop bear said:


> Doing Judo will help out his Muai Thai in a lot of different ways. From maintaining good structure to timing sweeps to obviously good breakfall. It is probably worth dping all of it if he is going to supplement his training.




I didn't say anything about 'supplementing his training' at all, I just said learning to land is always good, which of course it is. I don't know anything about his situation financially or his lifestyle or whether he wants to do anything else so I am not going to give advice about doing any other training. All I was doing was saying it's worth learning how to land, nothing more so please don't go reading into a _very small_ piece of advice something more than is there and making an issue out of it, there is no issue and this is not the thread for your verbal sparring.


----------



## Gweilo (Mar 12, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, and welcome to the journey, keep that passion you have, train with as many higher ranking students as you can, be like a dry sponge in a bucket of water, absorb as much as possible, feel what you are doing, try to understand everything you are doing, and ask, if you dont understand, and its great that you are prepared to talk about your fears. Fear is a good thing when learning martial arts, as long as you confront them, understand them, and dont just hide them away, because they have a habit of turning up when you least need them too.
Enjoy every minute of your training, you will get good days, and days when you think why do I bother, days when things you know you can do, just aint happening, and days when it just flows, enjoy each one of these days, learn from them, when these things happen, just stop for a couple of seconds, and feel how your body feels, inside and outside, really get to know yourself. If you get stuck with a technique, or movement, take a second and breathe. But most of all, never give up, and enjoy.


----------



## Ryeangle (Mar 12, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> You got put on the floor and got winded....**** happens. Real training isn't like the karate kid where you do a few weeks then you're an expert.this won't be the last time you get discouraged especially if you start sparring. If you're not looking to compete don't even worry about how you compare to others. Just go in train do your thing get better then once the sessions done move on. Don't spend hours after breaking down every little scenario that happened you'll drive yourself mad and you'll get so anxious on performing well you'll lose the enjoyment. Just go in do your best and the results will come. Everyone's different maybe you'll get good really fast maybe it'll take you longer. There's no right or wrong way to do this stuff. If you want to never spar and just hit pads and do drills and bag work that's fine because that's what you are after. If you want to fight and spar all that that's fine to.



Thanks for the advice! I definetly need to look at this as a personal journey rather than comparing myself to others and stop overthinking things. It does drive you mental! Probably one of my biggest downfalls to be honest, the dreaded overthinking.


----------



## Ryeangle (Mar 12, 2020)

_Simon_ said:


> Welcome to the forum mate . Yeah the other guys have given great words of insight already. Training is a process, and if you have the perspective that even falling, getting hit, stuffing up is part of training itself, you can only grow .
> 
> I totally get the feeling of being disheartened by it... I remember one training session years ago, it was a really tough one, and I reached that point where I almost passed out, vision was fuzzy, nausea, and I had to lay down. I remember feeling so upset that I couldn't continue. But later after reflection, the fact that I had the grit and perseverance to push myself to THAT level showed just an immense strength I had within me. There was literally no failure in any sense, but great fortitude that I saw I had. And after I rested a bit I jumped back in there and continued, and finished the session. I mean that's also amazing that I could even do that. Double whammy of what I learned about myself that day!
> 
> ...



Cheers Simon, and thanks for your response! It's good to know I'm not the only one thinking about and going through these things. 

That's definitely what I'm taking from this though, the fact I got dropped, which shook me up real good, but got straight up and back into the thick of it for the rest of the session. I'm proud of that.

Like you said though it's all a learning process. I'm just itching to get back into the gym tonight!


----------



## Ryeangle (Mar 12, 2020)

drop bear said:


> Doing Judo will help out his Muai Thai in a lot of different ways. From maintaining good structure to timing sweeps to obviously good breakfall. It is probably worth dping all of it if he is going to supplement his training.



I'm definetly going to look into judo. I'm currently doing 2 muay thai lessons a week and then train at home on my own doing light weights, hiit and running mainly. I've just been trying to find some other gyms near me that provide these sort of classes. I've been looking at a boxing gym that also do kickboxing which I presume would help improve my striking etc.


----------



## Ryeangle (Mar 12, 2020)

Tez3 said:


> I didn't say anything about 'supplementing his training' at all, I just said learning to land is always good, which of course it is. I don't know anything about his situation financially or his lifestyle or whether he wants to do anything else so I am not going to give advice about doing any other training. All I was doing was saying it's worth learning how to land, nothing more so please don't go reading into a _very small_ piece of advice something more than is there and making an issue out of it, there is no issue and this is not the thread for your verbal sparring.



You've hit the nail on the head there! Financially it's hard to do exactly what I want but I'm making the most with what I can at the moment. What are your thoughts on training muay thai alone at home? I've seen things that say as a beginner it can create bad habits...


----------



## Ryeangle (Mar 12, 2020)

Gweilo said:


> Welcome to the forum, and welcome to the journey, keep that passion you have, train with as many higher ranking students as you can, be like a dry sponge in a bucket of water, absorb as much as possible, feel what you are doing, try to understand everything you are doing, and ask, if you dont understand, and its great that you are prepared to talk about your fears. Fear is a good thing when learning martial arts, as long as you confront them, understand them, and dont just hide them away, because they have a habit of turning up when you least need them too.
> Enjoy every minute of your training, you will get good days, and days when you think why do I bother, days when things you know you can do, just aint happening, and days when it just flows, enjoy each one of these days, learn from them, when these things happen, just stop for a couple of seconds, and feel how your body feels, inside and outside, really get to know yourself. If you get stuck with a technique, or movement, take a second and breathe. But most of all, never give up, and enjoy.



Amazing advice, thanks! I dont intend on giving up and even with this little rough patch I've been itching to get into the gym since. Almost like I want to make up for it in my head or something haha. But thanks again for the advice, I'm definetly gonna be thinking about the things you've said as I train tonight.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 12, 2020)

Ryeangle said:


> I'm definetly going to look into judo. I'm currently doing 2 muay thai lessons a week and then train at home on my own doing light weights, hiit and running mainly. I've just been trying to find some other gyms near me that provide these sort of classes. I've been looking at a boxing gym that also do kickboxing which I presume would help improve my striking etc.


I suggest you stick with one thing for the time being.  Especially as a beginner, it is easy to spread yourself too thin and then none of what you do improves.  Stay focused.  A few years down the road when you have a solid grounding it might make sense to explore some other things, but don’t be in too much of a hurry.

The exception being if you find yourself not liking the place where you are training, then by all means look elsewhere.  Don’t feel like you are locked into a school if you find you simply do not like it.


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 12, 2020)

error.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 12, 2020)

Ryeangle said:


> You've hit the nail on the head there! Financially it's hard to do exactly what I want but I'm making the most with what I can at the moment. What are your thoughts on training muay thai alone at home? I've seen things that say as a beginner it can create bad habits...




it's very difficult to teach yourself at home, it's true you will pick up bad habits and perhaps do techniques incorrectly which will cause injury. Practising what you've learnt in class is good though especially if you can rig up something to punch and kick ( punch/kickbag not younger siblings lol) I find kicking and punching something quite therapeutic, helps if you have had a bad day or are feeling a bit down, using correct technique of course! It also helps fitness if you do something like the ten kick routine, start with one kick, then two, three etc up to ten, if you aren't tired then ten downwards, both legs. the more you kick the quicker and better you get. bag work is a good part of MT. If you can get hold of a cheap copy( some of it is on YouTube but I'm not sure how much) of Bas Rutten's MT  boxing workouts they are very good, you can do them on your own anywhere or do them on a bag. They are workouts rather than instructionals, I use it a lot as do our fighters ( they use the MMA ones by him as well but they are exhausting!)


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 12, 2020)

Ryeangle said:


> I'm definetly going to look into judo. I'm currently doing 2 muay thai lessons a week and then train at home on my own doing light weights, hiit and running mainly. I've just been trying to find some other gyms near me that provide these sort of classes. I've been looking at a boxing gym that also do kickboxing which I presume would help improve my striking etc.


Don't overtrain yourself especially at the beginning. I know it's tempting but it's a marathon not a sprint. Also training at 2 seperate combat sport striking gyms may cause conflict of interest from the coaches and the fighters there. E.g 2 guys are fighting in an event 1 from one of your gyms one from another each gym could be concerned that you're telling the other one what the other persons is doing or telling them their stratergies or how they fight etc. Not saying it will but I've seen it happen.

If it's a completely different sport then no big deal but still wouldn't recomend trying to do to much to early. Do maybe a year at one place build up good solid fundamentals then if you want to then maybe look around at other stuff. Just my opinion I mean you do what you want to do and if it works for you that's great and no reason why it wouldn't work but just my opinion.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 12, 2020)

Ryeangle said:


> You've hit the nail on the head there! Financially it's hard to do exactly what I want but I'm making the most with what I can at the moment. What are your thoughts on training muay thai alone at home? I've seen things that say as a beginner it can create bad habits...


As long as you're doing what you're taught in class, and still going to class, it's a good idea. Practice is better than no practice, and your instructor/senior students can help correct bad habits before they get ingrained.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 12, 2020)

Ryeangle said:


> I'm definetly going to look into judo. I'm currently doing 2 muay thai lessons a week and then train at home on my own doing light weights, hiit and running mainly. I've just been trying to find some other gyms near me that provide these sort of classes. I've been looking at a boxing gym that also do kickboxing which I presume would help improve my striking etc.



Yeah if you are being chunked hard on the ground and are hurting yourself I would get that sorted first.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 12, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Don't overtrain yourself especially at the beginning. I know it's tempting but it's a marathon not a sprint. Also training at 2 seperate combat sport striking gyms may cause conflict of interest from the coaches and the fighters there. E.g 2 guys are fighting in an event 1 from one of your gyms one from another each gym could be concerned that you're telling the other one what the other persons is doing or telling them their stratergies or how they fight etc. Not saying it will but I've seen it happen.
> 
> If it's a completely different sport then no big deal but still wouldn't recomend trying to do to much to early. Do maybe a year at one place build up good solid fundamentals then if you want to then maybe look around at other stuff. Just my opinion I mean you do what you want to do and if it works for you that's great and no reason why it wouldn't work but just my opinion.



Two times a week is not a lot of training.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 12, 2020)

drop bear said:


> Two times a week is not a lot of training.



Not for you to judge though. what works for you doesn't mean it works for others.


----------



## Ryeangle (Mar 12, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies guys. Getting a bit hard to reply to everyone, but really appreciate all the support. From what we've spoken about my plan for now is to stick with my current gym and just work on my muay thai and cardio. I've been paying per lesson at the moment but at the end of the month I'm going to join full time which will allow me to use the bags and weights out of class time which will allow me to practice further.

For anyone that's interested, class went really well tonight. We worked on a number of different pad drills and when the instructor eventually came to me and my partner, he commented on how I'm already picking up my guard and that we'll give it a year and I'll be ready for my first fight haha. Obviously not taking that part too seriously but the fact he picked up on my guard which I was intentionally trying to work on made me pretty damn chuffed, not gonna lie.

Like you all said, ups or downs, get ya head down and soak it all up. I'm now a human sponge.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 13, 2020)

Ryeangle said:


> Yeah I agree. If you'd told me yesterday that that was going to happen last night I'd have been well nervous, but if you told me its gonna happen again tonight, I'd be ready for it. Not gonna say I'd enjoy it haha, but I'd definitely be ready for it and 100% more aware during practice.
> 
> I'd like to think I'll make some friends there. That was another reason I wanted to join. I train at home alot doing light weights and try to run multiple times a week, but it's easy to plateau when training alone. Whereas I know training with people at my gym that are far more experienced will push me harder and like you said, hopefully lead to some friendships too.



If you stick with it I think you will find you plateau even in a class environment, feeling some discouragement.  When I did that and continued training, I found that one day without warning, I suddenly found I had indeed moved on and was better after all.  It wasn't an aha moment when I crossed some plateau that I could look back on, but I could see I was better than I had been, or had thought I could be.  Keep at your training and enjoy crossing those plateaus.


----------



## Ryeangle (Mar 13, 2020)

oftheherd1 said:


> If you stick with it I think you will find you plateau even in a class environment, feeling some discouragement.  When I did that and continued training, I found that one day without warning, I suddenly found I had indeed moved on and was better after all.  It wasn't an aha moment when I crossed some plateau that I could look back on, but I could see I was better than I had been, or had thought I could be.  Keep at your training and enjoy crossing those plateaus.



Thanks! Juat got to stick with it and remember I'm not gonna pick it up over night. The closest thing I've ever done to muay thai is really basic boxing pad worl with my dad, years ago...so it's definetly a brand new form of training for me.


----------



## Gweilo (Mar 13, 2020)

Ryeangle said:


> Thanks! Juat got to stick with it and remember I'm not gonna pick it up over night. The closest thing I've ever done to muay thai is really basic boxing pad worl with my dad, years ago...so it's definetly a brand new form of training for me.



Have you ever trained with the legendary clyde cash?
Hes in you area


----------



## Ryeangle (Mar 14, 2020)

Gweilo said:


> Have you ever trained with the legendary clyde cash?
> Hes in you area



Nah I haven't! Where's he located? Does he have his own gym? Might be useful for some 121's...


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 15, 2020)

Ryeangle said:


> Nah I haven't! Where's he located? Does he have his own gym? Might be useful for some 121's...


A guy going by that name is a troll who comes here by different names. Spends his time trolling the board, trying to avoid going over the line, and then when he figures out that we know it's him again, he starts making posts encouraging steroid use and talking about coke. Definitely not someone you want to train with.


----------



## Ryeangle (Mar 15, 2020)

kempodisciple said:


> A guy going by that name is a troll who comes here by different names. Spends his time trolling the board, trying to avoid going over the line, and then when he figures out that we know it's him again, he starts making posts encouraging steroid use and talking about coke. Definitely not someone you want to train with.



I'll be swerving him then haha, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## marques (Mar 16, 2020)

Sometimes even experienced guys want to make sure to beginners they know one thing or two.

I don't think one needs to prove its value every time to everyone else. Ideally, the focus should be in improving oneself and partners. But I have seen the same in Muay Thai and other styles. Perhaps because of the sport side, they cannot stop the competion mindset.

I have asked guys to slow down, at times. One thing is fitness, another completely different thing are predictable and stupid injuries / concussions. If they don't understand, I avoid them next time.

Anyway, I hope most of the guys can adapt to your level. Of course it is intimidating starting the school at university, when it is time for nursery - with total respect. Just to say training must be gradual to be efficient.


----------



## Gweilo (Mar 19, 2020)

marques said:


> I don't think one needs to prove its value every time to everyone else. Ideally, the focus should be in improving oneself and partners. But I have seen the same in Muay Thai and other styles. Perhaps because of the sport side, they cannot stop the competion mindset.



Whilst I agree with the basic meaning of this quote, some of the pitfalls, that I experienced, in my younger days, could have been avoided, or the impact lessened, if resources like this forum were around. The experiences and advice given to new and low ranked students (most of the time),  can help to avoid some common problems or experiences, purely by being made aware of such things. And if talking about it helps someone, then keep talking about it I say.


----------



## Kyokushin_1054 (Mar 27, 2020)

Mate, it happens to the best of us! I really am not an expert advice giver but I would say, stick your head up and change your mentality. One mentality that worked for me really well was to see everything lying behind the pain. Sometimes I even remember accepting that no matter how hard I trained, I would have to face the same pain during fights, sparring or hard training sessions. The pain never goes away, you just embrace it. Try thinking of it this way and then start moving on to more complex issues. But again, this is a totally natural feeling you are experiencing, do not let it demotivate you.


----------



## JR 137 (Apr 3, 2020)

Such a great thread, for a change. 

Everyone started out as a “white belt” (I put that n quotations because some styles don’t use belts, but the principle is the same). How did we learn to take a punch? By getting punched. After a few times, you realize the world’s not going to end and you just carry on. Sure it still hurts, but you don’t get that shocked and panicked feeling after a while. It’s no different than most other things that really scared you at first, then because normal.

Of course you got swept and landed flat on your back. After a few times, you’ll learn to tell when it’s coming and get yourself out of trouble before you get into it. And when you get thrown, you’ll learn how to roll out of it. And when you can’t, the schlock of it all will become practically nonexistent because you’ve been there many times before. 

I started out in a bare knuckle karate school that was a kyokushin offshoot. The first time I took a solid kick to my thigh, I thought I was done for the night. Talk about a sting. Luckily my wrestling experience kicked in relatively quickly and I endured. Same thing the first time I took a solid side kick to the stomach. No one laughed, mocked me, thought less of me, etc. Why? They’d all been there, done that before. But I truly didn’t realize it until a while later when I saw enough new people come through and do the same exact thing. 

You're going to get discouraged from time to time. You’re going to feel like you’ve got everything down and you’re at the top of your game from time to time. This will ebb and flow. Expect it. Don’t be shocked when you think you’re a badass and someone totally schools you one day, making you doubt everything you’ve previously thought.


----------

